# New kitten too quiet?



## Suzunow (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking for some perspective here. After 18 years together, I lost my beloved little Belvedere about 2 months ago. After about 2 weeks of a way too quiet home, I adopted an adorable 5-month old kitten from the local animal rescue league - named him Murphy. He had a respiratory infection, which was treated with antibiotics for 10 days. During that time there were a couple of times when he was a whirling dervish of activity (which I would expect of a kitten), but mostly he was quiet, sleeping. At the end of the meds, I took him back to the vet for a followup exam, and he got a clean bill of health. But still he's very quiet, sleeping A LOT. Shouldn't this kitten be playing at least some? He never really plays, unless I work *very* hard to engage him. And still, its nowhere near those few earlier times. He's eating well, drinking water, litter habits look fine. He's very affectionate, chatty, a purrer and a real cuddler, isn't hiding or anything. I guess my question is, are there kittens out there that are just quiet, and not the playful type? I think I'll still schedule a follow-up vet appt, just to be safe, but am looking for input.
Thanks
Murphy's Mom


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Like you, I would expect a kitten or young cat to be full of mischevious energy. Maybe you can have your vet evaluate a blood draw...if that comes back normal, then you've just got a quiet and laid back kitty!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Want to trade? Just kidding. :wink: But it sounds like you've got a perfectly-behaved cat there. Maybe that's what's troubling you. No cat could ever be that reserved. But keep your fingers crossed. Undoubtedly he'll revert to true felinity and cause you some aggravation before too much longer. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's not what we expect, but it's possible that he's just laid back. I would definitely do the vet check. He may liven up later...Holly was pretty calm and well behaved when she was very young. She causes way more trouble at 1 year than she did at 3 months.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Mizzit who's almost 4 months old now is pretty laid back. She sleeps most of the time, then wakes up to beat up the adults and take their food(She has a problem with over eating... :lol: :roll: )
She doesn't play very much either, I try to get her to but she just looks at me like I'm crazy and tries to lure me to feed her...
And she's very quiet. Even when she "meows" no sound comes out. Except when there's food to be had...

So it's very possible he's just really laid back, but I agree a blood draw may be good just to make sure.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I had a sweet, quiet kitten who was found in a gutter at age 3 weeks. He was pretty sick, but seemed to recover. Then, when he was around 6 months, one day he suddenly and obviously felt GREAT and turned into a normal crazy kitten! I'd guess your kitty is still in recovery mode, and will eventually do the same! Be grateful for the quiet times, because I'll betcha they're about to end! :wink:


----------

